# Hydrogen Peroxide to induce vomiting?????



## Capt.Marbles (Oct 6, 2009)

Heard about it am wondering if it is safe and recommended?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It does, and is safe IN CERTAIN CIRCUMSTANCES. Consult your vet.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

It is sometimes used, but don't do it w/o consulting a vet first. Some things are more harmful if you try and get them to come back up than if you just let them pass on their own. The freshness of the peroxide has a lot to do with how well it works, too.

And many things that a dog eats are not dangerous enough to warrant (IMO) putting a dog through the unplesant experience of first, being restrained in such a way as to get the peroxide into said dog, and then to be puking his guts out.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My Max ate a stretchy sock. After knowing of a golden that had obstruction surgery from pantyhose, I freaked out thinking that would happen to him. I gave Max some in my rushed state - It worked and he threw the sock up on the 3rd or 4th try. Even nutty as I was, I would have not even thought to give him that for anything solid, or sharp that could hurt more coming back up.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

And note to self: this is an outdoor activity!

Talk to your vet about it and have them show you (...without using the product!) how to best restrain/pour. This is something I practice with my dogs/puppies... dumping a few treats into their mouths. When it's been time to actually induce vomiting...the restraint and process was not an issue.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> It is sometimes used, but don't do it w/o consulting a vet first. Some things are more harmful if you try and get them to come back up than if you just let them pass on their own. *The freshness of the peroxide has a lot to do with how well it works, too.*
> 
> And many things that a dog eats are not dangerous enough to warrant (IMO) putting a dog through the unplesant experience of first, being restrained in such a way as to get the peroxide into said dog, and then to be puking his guts out.


Yes, I have a small, fresh bottle for my "k9 First Aid Kit" that I made. However, at work we use it to induce vomiting and it comes out of a 1 gallon jug that we've had open for about a year since we don't use it often... and it still works. So, I'm not sure about freshness the more that I think about it, but would rather keep my fresh bottle handy in case!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

And regarding things that might be pointy and causing damage... it's not just pointy or sharp. Certain toxins can further burn the system, too.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It helps to feed them a bit of bread of something bulky right before inducing vomiting too. Not sure if it helps because there's more there to vomit or because the bulky item takes up room in the stomach allowing one to use a smaller amount of the H2O2 to tickle the lining of the stomach.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

side note: 
If used....be prepared for multiple puke-A-tions...not one nice neat pile of puke...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Peroxides bubbles and foams whenever it comes in contact with pretty much any organic substance- blood, protein, food products...(next time you get blood on clothing pour a little peroxide on and watch, it's also a stain remover but only on light or white fabrics).

So if pup has a stomach full of food, and you add peroxide, a LOT of foaming occurs, creates pressure and the dog vomits. If their belly is empty, adding bread would help the process.

What are the amounts to give, again?


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> And note to self: this is an outdoor activity!
> 
> Talk to your vet about it and have them show you (...without using the product!) how to best restrain/pour. This is something I practice with my dogs/puppies... dumping a few treats into their mouths. When it's been time to actually induce vomiting...the restraint and process was not an issue.


My girl ate a wild mushroom once. :doh: I called aniaml poison control and they told me to induce vomiting and how to do it. They did not have me restrain her or pour it down her throat. They had me first feed her 2 slices of bread, then take a small bowl and smear peanut butter on the bottom of the bowl. Then pour the hydrogen peroxide over the peanut butter (I think it was maybe 2 T, but am *really* not sure). Maya just lapped it right up. She eagerly lapped it all up and loved drinking it (admittedly, she didn't love the part where it came back up). If you have to induce vomiting, (and with the advice of your vet) I would highly recommend doing it this way instead of subjecting your dog to being restrained and pouring something down her throat. It is unpleasant enough as is without making it worse by further stressing out the dog.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

As others have said, definitely _never_ try it without first consulting your vet. 

I called our previous vet in a panic after Riley swallowed a sock. She told me that I could try the peroxide and see if maybe he'd throw it up. I believe it _was_ 2 Tbsp and she said that I could try it twice and if it didn't work, I was to call her back, immediately.
Well, I tried it once and didn't work. Then I started thinking, what if he tried to throw it up here at home and started choking on it? 
I didn't bother with the second attempt - I just called the vet back, took him in. They induced vomitting and got the sock back. Some things are better left to the professionals, and it was well worth the $85 vet bill.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I was told by my vet to give Winchester hydrogen peroxide after he found some mouse poison and ate it. It worked fast thank goodness. I think he threw up three times and got it all out of his system. Before that I had no idea you could use that. It's nice to know what to do, but I would always call my vet first just to make sure it's the right thing.


----------



## Capt.Marbles (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks for all the replies, and I will buy a small bottle to keep around.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maya's Mom said:


> My girl ate a wild mushroom once. :doh: I called aniaml poison control and they told me to induce vomiting and how to do it. They did not have me restrain her or pour it down her throat. They had me first feed her 2 slices of bread, then take a small bowl and smear peanut butter on the bottom of the bowl. Then pour the hydrogen peroxide over the peanut butter (I think it was maybe 2 T, but am *really* not sure). Maya just lapped it right up. She eagerly lapped it all up and loved drinking it (admittedly, she didn't love the part where it came back up). If you have to induce vomiting, (and with the advice of your vet) I would highly recommend doing it this way instead of subjecting your dog to being restrained and pouring something down her throat. It is unpleasant enough as is without making it worse by further stressing out the dog.


Ditto...I call animal poison control first. My Vet has me call them anyway. The peanut butter smeared on the bottom of the bowl works. However, they get smart to this and it did not work when I tried another time. I use a medicine syringe and squirt it into the side of Tucker's cheek.

I bring him immediately outside on lead and trot him around the yard. You will know when stomach contents are on their way up. That's for sure. I also have newspaper with me so when he starts to heave I can place the paper on the ground and pick up the pile before he has a chance to eat it again. Shadow is great with the "Leave it" command, but if you have two dogs, you may want to be sure the other can't get to the pile.

I know the dosage of Hydro. Per. for Tucker and Shadow, but I'd rather people call their Vet or Animal Poison Control for this information.


----------



## Capt.Marbles (Oct 6, 2009)

Dexter is my first dog so i'm always on the conservative, and would definitely call the vet first. However, if he swallows something at a time when the vet is closed ( they have an answering service but just in case), how much would you give to a 72 lb 11 month old golden? 1-2 Tsps?


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

My vet told me to do it when my basset ate a 1 lb of tootsie rolls. Do this outside! It worked, but make sure your peroxide is fresh. I had Sully do it once and thought about it this week when Scotty ate some plastic off a small dumb bell. Consult your vet first because I agree some objects may do more damage coming back up.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Capt.Marbles said:


> Dexter is my first dog so i'm always on the conservative, and would definitely call the vet first. However, if he swallows something at a time when the vet is closed ( they have an answering service but just in case), how much would you give to a 72 lb 11 month old golden? 1-2 Tsps?


If your vet is closed, call the ASPCA animal poison control line. They are there 24 hours a day, 365 days a year. There is a charge for the call (you have to give a credit card), but they will put you on the phone with a vet who will give you advice. They also give you a case number and you can call back as many times as necessary and continue to talk to a vet until the issue is resolved. They had me induce vomiting, then call them back to let them know how it went. It was well worth the cost to know I was doing the right thing in a moment of panic, and it is less than a normal vet visit. 
*(888) 426-4435* I would recommend that everyone have this number on their refrigerator. They are very helpful.


----------

